# Adams County - April 5, 2020



## L.M. (Apr 6, 2017)

.
I found several small grey morels today about 6 miles east of Peebles, beside a large sycamore tree along a gravel road. They grow in the same spot-- in the leaves, grass and gravel, about a foot from the edge of the road every year like clockwork. I'm letting them grow and I'm checking them again in three days. How long do you think I should wait...?


----------

